# NE vs NW 21st June



## vig (Apr 27, 2009)

The other thread has become very long so starting a new one to let the other fall away.

Yorkshire & NE Team
1. KeefG (confirmed)
2. vig (confirmed)
3. Robo (confirmed)
4 & 5. Tincup + brother(confirmed)
6. The23rdman (confirmed)
7. Smigger79 (confirmed)
8. grumpyjock (confirmed)
9. Parmo (confirmed)
10. Whereditgo (confirmed)
11. timberbonce (confirmed)
toonarmy still need a response
tonecapone still ne a response



Northwest Team
1. evita4 (confirmed)
2. HartleyHare (confirmed)
3. Stuart_C (confirmed)
4. gjbike (confirmed)
5. TonyN (confirmed ?)
6. mono217 (confirmed)
7. Forefortheday (confirmed) 
8. Centuryg (confirmed)
9. Njd (confirmed)
10. Teetime 72 (confirmed)
RGuk still to receive a pm
AlchemyGolf still to receive a pm
thegogg (still to respond)
qwerty (still to respond)

Some of the ones that have not responded, haven't been on the site for a while.  If anyone knows them, give them a nudge.

 It's not too late if anyone else is interested   

I'm going to take a chance and sort sufficient tee times for 28.  It would be nice to get that number

Now for the interesting bit. We have 3 par 3's.  I was thinking a nearest the pin on all three.  A longest/straightest drive.  Any other ideas?


----------



## teetime72 (Apr 27, 2009)

Now for the interesting bit. We have 3 par 3's.  I was thinking a nearest the pin on all three.  A longest/straightest drive.  Any other ideas?
		
Click to expand...

As it`s your home course,you give us all 5 strokes


----------



## vig (Apr 27, 2009)

Oky Doky.  Not sure how many of the 9 tails will be left after all those strokes though


----------



## teetime72 (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## vig (Apr 27, 2009)

Yorkshire & NE Team
1. KeefG (confirmed)
2. vig (confirmed)
3. Robo (confirmed)
4 & 5. Tincup + brother(confirmed)
6. The23rdman (confirmed)
7. Smigger79 (confirmed)
8. grumpyjock (confirmed)
9. Parmo (confirmed)
10. Whereditgo (confirmed)
11. timberbonce (confirmed)
toonarmy still need a response
tonecapone still ne a response



Northwest Team
1. evita4 (confirmed)
2. HartleyHare (confirmed)
3. Stuart_C (confirmed)
4. gjbike (confirmed)
5. TonyN (confirmed ?)
6. mono217 (confirmed)
7. Forefortheday (confirmed) 
8. Duncan (Fore's mate)
9. Centuryg (confirmed)
10. Njd (confirmed)
11. Teetime 72 (confirmed)
RGuk still to receive a pm
AlchemyGolf still to receive a pm
thegogg (still to respond)
qwerty (still to respond)


 It's not too late if anyone else is interested
		
Click to expand...


----------



## The23rdman (Apr 27, 2009)

Vig, you've still not mentioned a price, mate.


----------



## centuryg5 (Apr 27, 2009)

Vig, i've said i'll donate a half decent bottle of scotch,and if the NW win it'll be a decent bottle ha ha


----------



## mono217 (Apr 28, 2009)

Cant wait


----------



## vig (Apr 28, 2009)

Vig, you've still not mentioned a price, mate.  

Click to expand...

Sent you a PM.

Â£31.45 for Bacon butty & coffee on arrival, 18 holes & carvery to finish.

It is cheaper if you don't want the food but everyone else is going that route


----------



## vig (Apr 29, 2009)

The other thread has become very long so starting a new one to let the other fall away.

Yorkshire & NE Team
1. KeefG (confirmed)
2. vig (confirmed)
3. Robo (confirmed)
4 & 5. Tincup + brother(confirmed)
6. The23rdman (confirmed)
7. Smigger79 (confirmed)
8. grumpyjock (confirmed)
9. Parmo (confirmed)
10. Whereditgo (confirmed)
11. timberbonce (confirmed)
12. Wildrover (confirmed)
toonarmy still need a response
tonecapone still ne a response



Northwest Team
1. evita4 (confirmed)
2. HartleyHare (confirmed)
3. Stuart_C (confirmed)
4. gjbike (confirmed)
5. TonyN (confirmed ?)
6. mono217 (confirmed)
7. Forefortheday (confirmed) 
8. Centuryg (confirmed)
9. Njd (confirmed)
10. Teetime 72 (confirmed)
RGuk still to receive a pm
AlchemyGolf still to receive a pm
thegogg (still to respond)
qwerty (still to respond)

S
 It's not too late if anyone else is interested   

I'm going to take a chance and sort sufficient tee times for 28.  It would be nice to get that number
		
Click to expand...

This is now booked!

NW need a couple more

The Gogg,  Qwerty, get in touch please


----------



## forefortheday (Apr 29, 2009)

Vig

My mate Duncan is in he's on the NW team


----------



## vig (Apr 29, 2009)

Yes you're right.  Don't know where he's disappeared to.

He was on the original list 

??????


----------



## Parmo (Apr 29, 2009)

Vig, do you have the link to the course we are playing?


----------



## Yerman (Apr 29, 2009)

I think this is the one

http://www.midyorkshiregolfclub.com/hbh.html


----------



## vig (Apr 29, 2009)

Yes, that's the one


----------



## Parmo (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks, looks great.


----------



## vig (Apr 30, 2009)

So far the teams are.
Still time to add to them


Yorkshire & NE Team
1. KeefG (confirmed)
2. vig (confirmed)
3. Robo (confirmed)
4 & 5. Tincup + brother(confirmed)
6. The23rdman (confirmed)
7. Smigger79 (confirmed)
8. grumpyjock (confirmed)
9. Parmo (confirmed)
10. Whereditgo (confirmed)
11. timberbonce (confirmed)
12. Wildrover (confirmed)



Northwest Team
1. evita4 (confirmed)
2. HartleyHare (confirmed)
3. Stuart_C (confirmed)
4. gjbike (confirmed)
5. TonyN (confirmed ?)
6. mono217 (confirmed)
7. Forefortheday (confirmed) 
8. Centuryg (confirmed)
9. Njd (confirmed)
10. Teetime 72 (confirmed)
11. Duncan (Fore's mate)


----------



## TonyN (Apr 30, 2009)

One more for the mighty NW would make it even, MikeH seemed to be quite interested in this when we asked him at Hoylake.

I'll drop him a PM.


----------



## Parmo (Apr 30, 2009)

Vig what format are we playing and do I need my hcp cert?


----------



## TonyN (Apr 30, 2009)

MikeH cant make it. Unforunatly  hes tied up in Spain playing golf, I told him he was risking sun stroke or sun burn but he wouldn't budge!


----------



## Wildrover (Apr 30, 2009)

MikeH cant make it. Unforunatly  hes tied up in Spain playing golf, I told him he was risking sun stroke or sun burn but he wouldn't budge! 

Click to expand...

He's still be risking it in sunny Yorkshire as well you know. It's not dreary and wet like it is on the wrong side of the pennines.


----------



## TonyN (Apr 30, 2009)

You would think I would know wouldn't you having played there not long ago, but it lashed down on the 18th and we got soaked. 

Funnily though, no sooner was I back on the  _wrong_ side of the pennines the sun came out!


----------



## Wildrover (Apr 30, 2009)

Surely you know that God is a Yorkshireman and he obviously knew where you were from.


----------



## mono217 (Apr 30, 2009)

What are the times and the course facilities and so on.


----------



## vig (Apr 30, 2009)

No handicap certs needed, just honesty.

12.30, first tee time

Facilities.  Range, putting green, pro shop, clubhouse, toilets, golf course.   

Format:  i'll put it to the vote.  Obviously a team event but individual would be he way also.  Don't want to over complicate things though.

Was thinking of 4BBB for the team event.
For you seasoned compers, would it be too complicated to have individual stableford to run alongside?

Asked them to set up for nearest the pin on the 3 par 3's and longest/straightest drive.


----------



## vig (Apr 30, 2009)

Yorkshire & NE Team
1. KeefG (confirmed)
2. vig (confirmed)
3. Robo (confirmed)
4 & 5. Tincup + brother(confirmed)
6. The23rdman (confirmed)
7. Smigger79 (confirmed)
8. grumpyjock (confirmed)
9. Parmo (confirmed)
10. Whereditgo (confirmed)
11. timberbonce (confirmed)
12. toonarmy (confirmed as probable)
tonecapone still ne a response



Northwest Team
1. evita4 (confirmed)
2. HartleyHare (confirmed)
3. Stuart_C (confirmed)
4. gjbike (confirmed)
5. TonyN (confirmed ?)
6. mono217 (confirmed)
7. Forefortheday (confirmed) 
8. Centuryg (confirmed)
9. Njd (confirmed)
10. Teetime 72 (confirmed)
RGuk still to receive a pm
AlchemyGolf still to receive a pm
thegogg (still to respond)
qwerty (still to respond)
		
Click to expand...


----------



## mono217 (Apr 30, 2009)

Ohhhhhh I cant wait like a kid in a candystore


----------



## gjbike (May 1, 2009)

4BBB and individual stableford is ok with me,3/4 H/C max H/C 27


----------



## Wildrover (May 1, 2009)

Vig, you missed me off that latest list.


----------



## thegogg (May 1, 2009)

Just got back and can confirm I'm still coming so that'll be the N W up to 12! See u all there.


----------



## vig (May 1, 2009)

Yorkshire & NE Team

1. KeefG (confirmed)
2. vig (confirmed)
3. Robo (confirmed)
4 & 5. Tincup + brother(confirmed)
6. The23rdman (confirmed)
7. Smigger79 (confirmed)
8. grumpyjock (confirmed)
9. Parmo (confirmed)
10. Whereditgo (confirmed)
11. timberbonce (confirmed)
12. Wildrover (confirmed)
13. toonarmy (confirmed as probable)
tonecapone still ne a response



Northwest Team

1. evita4 (confirmed)
2. HartleyHare (confirmed)
3. Stuart_C (confirmed)
4. gjbike (confirmed)
5. TonyN (confirmed ?)
6. mono217 (confirmed)
7. Forefortheday (confirmed) 
8. Centuryg (confirmed)
9. Njd (confirmed)
10. Teetime 72 (confirmed)
11. Echtloon (confirmed)
12. thegogg (confirmed)
13.Duncan (Fores mate)
RGuk still to receive a pm
AlchemyGolf still to receive a pm
		
Click to expand...


----------



## centuryg5 (May 2, 2009)

I'll go along with gjbike,come on N.W.lets kick ass


----------



## tincup (May 2, 2009)

come on N.W.lets kick ass 

Click to expand...

So the banter has started already, after been on the losing team at Goswick I dont plan on making it 2 in a row 
also agree with the format mentioned, seemed to work well at Goswick and dont think it confused everyone too much


----------



## Yerman (May 2, 2009)

HID's from Yorkshire -so its a grudge match -Com'n NW


----------



## centuryg5 (May 4, 2009)

Hey tincup,I hear you have secured a sponsorship deal by kleenex,and after 2 losses in a row,you will have plenty of tissues to cry into, mate,


----------



## KeefG (May 5, 2009)

To coin something Tim Westwood said this morning:

"we're gonna open up an extra strength can of whupp ass on you NW boys"


----------



## vig (May 5, 2009)

Fancy a knock this week Keef?


----------



## tincup (May 5, 2009)

Hey tincup,I hear you have secured a sponsorship deal by kleenex,and after 2 losses in a row,you will have plenty of tissues to cry into, mate,   

Click to expand...


----------



## centuryg5 (May 5, 2009)

Tincup,Swing very impressive  mate,must of knocked it ohh 100 yards or so.


----------



## vig (May 5, 2009)

Tincup,Swing very impressive  mate,must of knocked it ohh 100 yards or so.  

Click to expand...

I think we may have the first pairing  

Keef not taken me up on the offer yet.  Century, if you want a practice, you're more than welcome.


----------



## KeefG (May 6, 2009)

Fancy a knock this week Keef?
		
Click to expand...

What day you thinking of fella?  I sneaked out of the office today for a quick 18, could maybe do Friday mid morning?


----------



## centuryg5 (May 6, 2009)

nothing like a bit of banter to get the competetive juices flowing eh vig       with being a postie, finish at 1pm and been getting all the practice i can,and playing off 10 i  *need* it. incidently what do you play off ?


----------



## Yerman (May 6, 2009)

Off centre, off balance and off licence.


----------



## vig (May 6, 2009)

Fancy a knock this week Keef?
		
Click to expand...

What day you thinking of fella?  I sneaked out of the office today for a quick 18, could maybe do Friday mid morning?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me.  I'm off work all week so anytime is good.
Do you want to play at my gaff or nearer you?


----------



## vig (May 6, 2009)

nothing like a bit of banter to get the competetive juices flowing eh vig       with being a postie, finish at 1pm and been getting all the practice i can,and playing off 10 i  *need* it. incidently what do you play off ?
		
Click to expand...

Generally I play off grass but have been known to play off tarmac, stone, pine needles, sand  I also ocassionally play from a tee.   

H/C 14


----------



## KeefG (May 6, 2009)

Fancy a knock this week Keef?
		
Click to expand...

What day you thinking of fella?  I sneaked out of the office today for a quick 18, could maybe do Friday mid morning?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me.  I'm off work all week so anytime is good.
Do you want to play at my gaff or nearer you?
		
Click to expand...

we'll play at yours, I can get a look round before the NW bitches come for their good hiding


----------



## vig (May 6, 2009)

I'll book a tee time in the morning.  Any preference on times?
I'll send a pm when booked


----------



## KeefG (May 6, 2009)

11ish would be good, i think my boss's boss is in the office on Friday but i should be able to sneak out.


----------



## centuryg5 (May 6, 2009)

You  really are having a laff,looking forward to  *NW bitch*  slapping you two Yorkshire puddings


----------



## KeefG (May 6, 2009)

Bring it....


----------



## evita4 (May 6, 2009)

I hope there is this much banter on the day,


----------



## vig (May 6, 2009)

I hope there is this much banter on the day,   

Click to expand...

Can't make yorkshire puddings without batter.  





Oh banter, sorry Andy I went lexdicsic for a minute there.

There will be  

Century, is your forum name in relation to your proposed score on the day?


----------



## centuryg5 (May 7, 2009)

vig matey, in your wildest dreams.    forum names. ah yes,you are classed as a veteran,your age maybe !!!!!


----------



## vig (May 7, 2009)

Yep!


----------



## vig (May 7, 2009)

Yorkshire & NE Team

1. KeefG (confirmed)
2. vig (confirmed)
3. Robo (confirmed)
4 & 5. Tincup + brother(confirmed)
6. The23rdman (confirmed)
7. Smigger79 (confirmed)
8. grumpyjock (confirmed)
9. Parmo (confirmed)
10. Whereditgo (confirmed)
11. timberbonce (confirmed)
12. Wildrover (confirmed)
13. toonarmy (confirmed as probable)
14. tonecapone (confirmed)


Northwest Team

1. evita4 (confirmed)
2. HartleyHare (confirmed)
3. Stuart_C (confirmed)
4. gjbike (confirmed)
5. TonyN (confirmed ?)
6. mono217 (confirmed)
7. Forefortheday (confirmed) 
8. Centuryg (confirmed)
9. Njd (confirmed)
10. Teetime 72 (confirmed)
11. Echtloon (confirmed)
12. thegogg (confirmed)
13.Duncan (Fores mate)
RGuk still to receive a pm
AlchemyGolf still to receive a pm
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...

One more for the NW to even it up.  Any takers?


----------



## Yerman (May 8, 2009)

Are we wearing team colours? Red vs White


----------



## vig (May 9, 2009)

Only if it's trousers


----------



## vig (May 9, 2009)

A couple of the congregation have suggested bunging in another fiver a piece to cover prizes for the day.
Thoughts everyone.


----------



## tincup (May 9, 2009)

A couple of the congregation have suggested bunging in another fiver a piece to cover prizes for the day.
Thoughts everyone.
		
Click to expand...

Good idea ive no problem with that. Any ideas on what the prizes would be for?


----------



## vig (May 9, 2009)

Open to suggestions but 3x nearest pins, straightest drive, Best stableford (individual)


----------



## Herbie (May 9, 2009)

How is the straightest drive going to be judged and where and by whom?


----------



## vig (May 9, 2009)

By a line down the fairway ???
How else would one be able to judge it?


----------



## forefortheday (May 9, 2009)

Can we have nearset the tee so I've got a chance?

I'm in for a fiver.


----------



## KeefG (May 9, 2009)

No problem at all with an extra fiver.

Might i suggest also a team stableford prize also?


----------



## Yerman (May 9, 2009)

Happy to add another Â£5.


----------



## vig (May 9, 2009)

No problem at all with an extra fiver.

Might i suggest also a team stableford prize also?
		
Click to expand...

No problem with a team prize but how/what to give?


----------



## KeefG (May 9, 2009)

Get a selection of sleeves of balls, Titliest, TM, Srixon etc and have a sleeve each for each member of the team?

Doesnt have to be anything major does it?


----------



## Timberbonce (May 10, 2009)

Extra fiver no probs for me.


----------



## Yerman (May 10, 2009)

Ball markers for nearest the pin (or green). Towel for longest drive. Illustrated rules for the best score, plain version (and a magnifying glass) for the least good.


----------



## KeefG (May 10, 2009)

Ball markers for nearest the pin (or green). Towel for longest drive. Illustrated rules for the best score, plain version (and a magnifying glass) for the least good.
		
Click to expand...

That is quite possibly the lamest prize list i've ever seen  lol


----------



## Yerman (May 10, 2009)

I was following your lead!


----------



## Yerman (May 10, 2009)

OK - Lambo spider for the longest drive, BMW Z4 for nearest the pin, and a round at Augusta in the next masters pro-am for the winning team. Â£5 a head, over to you vig.


----------



## EchtLoon (May 10, 2009)

Guys, sorry but I'm out. This is club championship weekend I'm afraid, so no go for me.


----------



## KeefG (May 10, 2009)

OK - Lambo spider for the longest drive, BMW Z4 for nearest the pin, and a round at Augusta in the next masters pro-am for the winning team. Â£5 a head, over to you vig.
		
Click to expand...

Z4?  sweet jesus....that the best you can do?  Rather we go the M5 or M6 route to be honest


----------



## Yerman (May 10, 2009)

Must admit I only put the Z4 because it was being given for a hole in one at the Italian open and I thought a Veyron was pushing it a bit. LOL


----------



## vig (May 11, 2009)

Yorkshire & NE Team

1. KeefG (confirmed)
2. vig (confirmed)
3. Robo (confirmed)
4 & 5. Tincup + brother(confirmed)
6. The23rdman (confirmed)
7. Smigger79 (confirmed)
8. grumpyjock (confirmed)
9. Parmo (confirmed)
10. Whereditgo (confirmed)
11. timberbonce (confirmed)
12. Wildrover (confirmed)
13. toonarmy (confirmed as probable)
14. tonecapone (confirmed)


Northwest Team

1. evita4 (confirmed)
2. HartleyHare (confirmed)
3. Stuart_C (confirmed)
4. gjbike (confirmed)
5. TonyN (confirmed ?)
6. mono217 (confirmed)
7. Forefortheday (confirmed) 
8. Centuryg (confirmed)
9. Njd (confirmed)
10. Teetime 72 (confirmed)
11. .......
12. thegogg (confirmed)
13.Duncan (Fores mate)
RGuk still to receive a pm
AlchemyGolf still to receive a pm
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...

Now Echtloon has had to pull out the NW need another 2 to even it up.  Any takers?
		
Click to expand...

NW, NW midlands, NW southern Scotland    C'mon guys, there must be two more that fancy a knock


----------



## forefortheday (May 11, 2009)

Come and be a fifth columist like me Vig


----------



## centuryg5 (May 11, 2009)

With the golf and food being cheap, i dont mind bunging in an extra Â£5 and of course the bottle of scotch i'm donating.


----------



## vig (May 11, 2009)

Come and be a fifth columist like me Vig 

Click to expand...

Don't like Gharmans, they bombed our chippy  

There has been a few newbies, thought one or two of those might be interested.

Maybe I put them off when I sent them an email of me inmy rubber cat suit, wearing a Gimp mask


----------



## vig (May 11, 2009)

With the golf and food being cheap, i dont mind bunging in an extra Â£5 and of course the bottle of scotch i'm donating. 

Click to expand...

I thought we were all going to have a nip of the scotch to settle the nerves.


----------



## KeefG (May 11, 2009)

Maybe I put them off when I sent them an email of me inmy rubber cat suit, wearing a Gimp mask  

Click to expand...

Sweet Mary & Joseph.....thats a vision i never want to see again!!!


----------



## Timberbonce (May 12, 2009)

My e-mail didn't come through....Can you send it again..?


----------



## centuryg5 (May 12, 2009)

If i have a nip before i tee it up,then i will be scoring my forum name


----------



## forefortheday (May 12, 2009)

If i have a nip before i tee it up,then i will be scoring my forum name 

Click to expand...

I've persuaded my mate to drive so I'll join you for a wee dram can't make me any worse!


----------



## EchtLoon (May 12, 2009)

Not sure if Smify got my PM, but I have to withdraw. Sorry guys.


----------



## vig (May 12, 2009)

Echt,

I got your PM, thought that I had responded.

No problems, catch up with you later


----------



## KeefG (May 12, 2009)

Are the NW team still short then Vig as I can probably get a lad from work to play, he lives over in the Wirral somewhere so is a bona-fide bin dipper, i mean, North Westy type person.


----------



## vig (May 13, 2009)

Are the NW team still short then Vig as I can probably get a lad from work to play, he lives over in the Wirral somewhere so is a bona-fide bin dipper, i mean, North Westy type person.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, 2 short at the moment, i'm hoping a couple of the newer members will take the plunge but sound him out anyway


----------



## centuryg5 (May 13, 2009)

Are the NW team still short then Vig as I can probably get a lad from work to play, he lives over in the Wirral somewhere so is a bona-fide bin dipper, i mean, North Westy type person.
		
Click to expand...

How low are you two going to go,yer could slide underneath a snakes belly with a top hat on.     cometh the day cometh the man,or some sh*** like that ha ha


----------



## vig (May 13, 2009)

Are the NW team still short then Vig as I can probably get a lad from work to play, he lives over in the Wirral somewhere so is a bona-fide bin dipper, i mean, North Westy type person.
		
Click to expand...

How low are you two going to go,yer could slide underneath a snakes belly with a top hat on.     cometh the day cometh the man,or some sh*** like that ha ha
		
Click to expand...

How low would you like me to go?  
I could tell you some tales.


----------



## centuryg5 (May 13, 2009)

Ermm, rubber suits,gimp masks,tales to tell,keep them and use it as a rallying call for your troops on the day


----------



## KeefG (May 13, 2009)

Victory for the N.W.is going to be so sweet. 

Click to expand...

Its not going to happen my friend


----------



## vig (May 13, 2009)

Yorkshire & NE Team

1. KeefG (confirmed)
2. vig (confirmed)
3. Robo (confirmed)
4 & 5. Tincup + brother(confirmed)
6. 
7. Smigger79 (confirmed)
8. grumpyjock (confirmed)
9. Parmo (confirmed)
10. Whereditgo (confirmed)
11. timberbonce (confirmed)
12. Wildrover (confirmed)
13. toonarmy (confirmed as probable)
14. tonecapone (confirmed)


Northwest Team

1. evita4 (confirmed)
2. HartleyHare (confirmed)
3. Stuart_C (confirmed)
4. gjbike (confirmed)
5. TonyN (confirmed ?)
6. mono217 (confirmed)
7. Forefortheday (confirmed) 
8. Centuryg (confirmed)
9. Njd (confirmed)
10. Teetime 72 (confirmed)
11. .......
12. thegogg (confirmed)
13.Duncan (Fores mate)
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...

A NE team member has now pulled out so room for one NE & two NW participants
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## centuryg5 (May 14, 2009)

Victory for the N.W.is going to be so sweet. 

Click to expand...

Its not going to happen my friend  

Click to expand...

Keefg, me old mucker ,a pint of Your Yorkshire's finest on the outcome


----------



## tincup (May 14, 2009)

Victory for the N.W.is going to be so sweet. 

Click to expand...

Its not going to happen my friend  

Click to expand...

Keefg, me old mucker ,a pint of Your Yorkshire's finest on the outcome  

Click to expand...

Ill take that bet, I have every faith in the NE team sending the NW team back home with their tails between their legs


----------



## KeefG (May 14, 2009)

Victory for the N.W.is going to be so sweet. 

Click to expand...

Its not going to happen my friend  

Click to expand...

Keefg, me old mucker ,a pint of Your Yorkshire's finest on the outcome  

Click to expand...

Ill take that bet, I have every faith in the NE team sending the NW team back home with their tails between their legs 

Click to expand...

I'll also take that bet, because it aint gonna happen!


----------



## tincup (May 14, 2009)

Got it mixed up  Geography was never my strong point


----------



## KeefG (May 14, 2009)




----------



## vig (May 15, 2009)

Victory for the N.W.is going to be so sweet. 

Click to expand...

Its not going to happen my friend  

Click to expand...

Keefg, me old mucker ,a pint of Your Yorkshire's finest on the outcome  

Click to expand...

Century, you couldn't handle a pint of Yorkshire's finest.
I'll wager you a coke.


----------



## KeefG (May 15, 2009)

Victory for the N.W.is going to be so sweet. 

Click to expand...

Its not going to happen my friend  

Click to expand...

Keefg, me old mucker ,a pint of Your Yorkshire's finest on the outcome  

Click to expand...

Century, you couldn't handle a pint of Yorkshire's finest.
I'll wager you a coke.  

Click to expand...

And i'll rim it before he drinks it


----------



## centuryg5 (May 15, 2009)

Victory for the N.W.is going to be so sweet. 

Click to expand...

Its not going to happen my friend  

Click to expand...

Keefg, me old mucker ,a pint of Your Yorkshire's finest on the outcome  

Click to expand...

Century, you couldn't handle a pint of Yorkshire's finest.
I'll wager you a coke.  

Click to expand...

And i'll rim it before he drinks it
		
Click to expand...

 ok gentlemen,the bet is on,on the team event score,and it will be a pleasure in seeing you lads digging deep into them trousers of yours,my day's golf has just become even cheaper


----------



## KeefG (May 15, 2009)

Actually, Vig, do you know how we're going to score it county vs county?

Obviously we're going to have individual stableford scores and team scores, but how are we going to decide which county is victorious so that Century can buy us all a beer?


----------



## vig (May 15, 2009)

4BBB matchplay.

BTW Century, i don't need to dig too deep into my pocket to find something  
Can't think why I would though.


----------



## KeefG (May 15, 2009)

cool


----------



## centuryg5 (May 16, 2009)

Hey Lads,it will be a pleasure to buy you guys(but i dont intend to )  a drink anytime of the day,win or lose.off to Tunisia shortly.all that sunshine golf !!!!!give you bit more stick when i get back,have a good week.


----------



## vig (May 16, 2009)

Safe journey 

Just stick to a liquid diet, it'll leave more room for that extra portion of humble pie


----------



## vig (May 18, 2009)

Yorkshire & NE Team

1. KeefG (confirmed)
2. vig (confirmed)
3. Robo (confirmed)
4 & 5. Tincup + brother(confirmed) 
6. Smigger79 (confirmed)
7. grumpyjock (confirmed)
8. Parmo (confirmed)
9. Whereditgo (confirmed)
10. timberbonce (confirmed)
11. Wildrover (confirmed)
12. toonarmy (confirmed as probable)
13. tonecapone (confirmed)


Northwest Team

1. evita4 (confirmed)
2. HartleyHare (confirmed)
3. Stuart_C (confirmed)
4. gjbike (confirmed)
5. TonyN (confirmed ?)
6. Forefortheday (confirmed) 
7. Centuryg (confirmed)
8. Njd (confirmed)
9. Teetime 72 (confirmed)
10. thegogg (confirmed)
11.Duncan (Fores mate)


Another one bites the dust.

Mono's club championship same day


----------



## vig (May 25, 2009)

4 weeks and counting.

Still time to come forward if yo fancy it.  Would be nice to have a final number that is divisible by 4.

Yorkshire & NE Team

1. KeefG (confirmed)
2. vig (confirmed)
3. Robo (deposit received)
4 & 5. Tincup + brother(Dep's received) 
6. Smigger79 (Dep received)
7. grumpyjock (confirmed)
8. Parmo (confirmed)
9. Whereditgo (Dep received)
10. timberbonce (Dep received)
11. Wildrover (Dep received)
12. toonarmy (confirmed as probable)
13. tonecapone (confirmed)


Northwest Team

1. evita4 (confirmed)
2. HartleyHare (confirmed)
3. Stuart_C (confirmed)
4. gjbike (Dep received)
5. TonyN (Dep received)
6. Forefortheday (Dep received) 
7. Centuryg (confirmed)
8. Njd (Dep received)
9. Teetime 72 (Dep received)
10. thegogg (Dep received)
11.Duncan (Fores mate).


----------



## KeefG (May 26, 2009)

Vig, asked the lad at work for us who lives over in the NW but he's playing a medal already that day so its a no-go!


----------



## teetime72 (Jun 1, 2009)

Sorry Guys,but will have to pull out.Have just recieved a hospital appointment for surgery(not too serious) on the 18th which will put me out of action for several days.

Gutted.  Will PM you Vig.


----------



## vig (Jun 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Sid, hope everything is ok.


----------



## teetime72 (Jun 1, 2009)

I`ve been promised I`ll be back to normal(whatever that is) in 14days.Roll on,It`s just unlucky that it`s come at this time.I was really looking forward to seeing the Yorkshire Puddings battered.


----------



## centuryg5 (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi vig,just noticed that the some of the team have sent you a deposit,p.m.me details where to send, and i will do likewise, regards, bill


----------



## gjbike (Jun 2, 2009)

Hope everything goes ok for you Sid


----------



## vig (Jun 7, 2009)

Yorkshire & NE Team

1. KeefG (confirmed)
2. vig (confirmed)
3. Robo (confirmed)
4 & 5. Tincup + brother(confirmed) 
6. Smigger79 (confirmed)
7. grumpyjock (confirmed)
8. Parmo (confirmed)
9. Whereditgo (confirmed)
10. timberbonce (confirmed)
11. Wildrover (confirmed)
12. toonarmy (confirmed as probable)
13. tonecapone (confirmed)


Northwest Team

1. evita4 (confirmed)
2. HartleyHare (confirmed)
3. Stuart_C (confirmed)
4. gjbike (confirmed)
5. TonyN (confirmed ?)
6. Forefortheday (confirmed) 
7. Centuryg (confirmed)
8. Njd (confirmed)
9. thegogg (confirmed)
10.Duncan (Fores mate)

With Teetimes late withdrawal the NW are down to 10. if GB72 can make it.

That would make 24 in total.  It would mean that a little adjustment would even the sides.

There is still time for anyone else to come forward.


One other thing, well two really.  Can you all let me know your handicaps &, more importantly..........  PRIZES

Do you want trophies for the lot, ie Individual stableford winner, 3x nearest the pins, straightest/longest drive.

Would it be better to just have one nearest the pin prize? (my thinking with the three was more chance for everyone to win something) & then a medal for ALL the winning team.

OR
Do you want golf related prizes.

I need to know by Wednesday as I need to order the trophies.


----------



## centuryg5 (Jun 7, 2009)

vig,as requested my h'cap is 10,as for prizes,anything golf related mate,   *as long as the N.W.Team kick ass*


----------



## gjbike (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi vig still playing of 14, as for prizes which every is the easiest to sort out. Dont forget to order a lorry load of tissues for you yorkie boys to soak up the tears


----------



## forefortheday (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi Dave,

Handicap 26, as for prizes after blobbing for 10 holes at Mottram I don't think they'll concern me!

The trophy must have a golfer in a flat cap for me though.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 7, 2009)

Good News, Have a provisional 'yes' from my wife so looks like I can join up with whichever team needs me (well which ever team needs a 25 handicapper with a habit of imploding on decent rounds). Can someone let me know the time, address for sat nav purposes and who I send the money to. 

This will be my first forum meet so treat me gently.


----------



## KeefG (Jun 7, 2009)

18 handicap fella, and not fussed what prizes are on offer.

The best prize for me will be the pint that century gets in when the NW boys get whipped


----------



## centuryg5 (Jun 7, 2009)

18 handicap fella, and not fussed what prizes are on offer.

The best prize for me will be the pint that century gets in when the NW boys get whipped  

Click to expand...

Keefg.you have as much hope of winning as Leeds Utd,getting back in the prem league


----------



## KeefG (Jun 7, 2009)

I personally hope Leeds Utd never get back in the Premier League 

Try again.......


----------



## Wildrover (Jun 8, 2009)

15 hcp for me mate. Not bothered what you decide about prizes but in my experience I'm not keen on golf related prizes as you normally win something you don't need / use.
Happy to go with the flow though.


----------



## evita4 (Jun 8, 2009)

I personally hope Leeds Utd never get back in the Premier League 

Try again.......
		
Click to expand...

and I hope they bloody do!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

